# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Απροσωποποίηση και θεραπεία

## marysirena

Καλησπέρα σας! 
Με λένε Μαίρη και εδώ και κάτι μήνες πάσχω κι εγώ από απροσωποποίηση! Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν κάποιος από σας έχει αυτό το (απαίσιο) πράγμα και αν ακολουθεί αγωγή (φαρμακευτική-συμβουλευτική) και κατά πόσο βοηθάει! 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Νεραιδα

Εχω περάσει απ τετοιο σταδιο λογω κρισεων πανικου, όχι γ πολυ καιρό βεβαια.
Τι συμπτώματα έχεις;;

Kαλη δυναμη και κουραγιο! Ο,τι έχει να κανει με αγχος ξεπερνιεται πιο ευκολα, θέλει χρόνο μονο και πιστη στις δυνάμεις σου

----------


## marysirena

> Εχω περάσει απ τετοιο σταδιο λογω κρισεων πανικου, όχι γ πολυ καιρό βεβαια.
> Τι συμπτώματα έχεις;;
> 
> Kαλη δυναμη και κουραγιο! Ο,τι έχει να κανει με αγχος ξεπερνιεται πιο ευκολα, θέλει χρόνο μονο και πιστη στις δυνάμεις σου


Λογω αγχους ειχα ιδεοληψιες και μετα οταν τις ξεπερασα, μετα απο λιγο καιρο παλι λογω υπερβολικου αγχους επαθα κρισεις πανικου και εμφανιστηκε αυτο το πραγμα!! :(

----------


## anxious4ever

το περναω κ γω οταν εχω στρες..ειναι το βασικο μου συμπτωμα κ ξεκιναω αντικαταθλιπτικο κ σε κανα μηνα περιπου περναει κ μετα συνεχιζω το αντικταθλιπτικο για κανα χρονο και βαλε γιατι δεν κανει να το κοψεις νωρις...παραλληλα κανω κ ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## dpisajoke

καλησπερα. Δυστυχως το εχω απο 15 χρονων ως 40+ που ειμαι τωρα. Ζωντας καθε μερα με αυτο και γνωριζωντας πολυ καλα την αποπροσωποποιηση και την αποπραγματοποιηση θα σε συμβουλευα εσενα και οποιον το περναει να μην ψαχνει για απαντησεις γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχουν. Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι ενα κουρασμενο μυαλο για αυτο εχει κυριως σαν βαση το αγχος. Την εχω νικησει μια φορα οποτε καταφερνα να μην δινω σημασια να μην το βλεπω σαν προβλημα και ετσι μειωνοταν το αγχος και τα συμπτωματα του εξωπραγματικου σαν αποτελεσμα. Βρηκα επισης ενα βιβλιο απο ιτερνετ που ενας απο εμας περασε αγχος και κρισεις πανικου με αποπροσωποποιηση επισης επι 7 χρονια και το νικησε και εξηγει πως. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχω παρει τον δρομο της ανακτησης τωρα που διαβασα το βιβλιο του (ελληνικο)

----------


## mpoufos

Τι συμπτωματα εχετε;

----------


## dpisajoke

Αν ρωτατε εμενα τα κλασικα συμπτωματα της αποπροσωποποιησης-αποπραγματοποιησης. Νιωθω οτι δεν υπαρχω,δεν εχω συναισθηματα,ο εαυτος μου στον καθρεφτη αγνωστος,ολα ψευτικα σαν σε ονειρο και απομακρα χωρις να μπορεις να τα νιωσεις και πολλα αλλα επι 20 χρονια ασταματητα για αυτο δεν το φοβαμαι πια απλα θα το συντριψω αυτη την φορα για παντα.

----------


## a+b

πως λεγεται το βιβλιο αυτο?

----------


## Phatox

μαιρη, δυστηχως δεν υπαρχει υπαρχει θεραπεια για αυτο, οσοι εχουμε ΑΠΠ πρεπει να το αντεξουμε μεχρι να φυγει απο μονο του, ειναι απλα μια αμυνα στον εγκεφαλο. εχω χωθει βαθια σε ερευνες και πολλοι λενε οτι μπορει να υπαρχει μια διαταραχη στις ορμονες. ωστοσο καποιοι εχουν κανει βιντεο στο youtube και λενε να τρεξουμε να κανουμε εξετασεις.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Den υπάρχει θεραπεία για αυτή καθ αυτή την κατάσταση αλλά συνήθως η βάση είναι το άγχος. Εγώ από όταν με πιάσαν τα αντικαταθληπτικά στο άγχος μειώθηκε το φαινόμενο στο ελάχιστο...

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, από το οποίο ενδέχεται να μην απαλλαχθούμε τελείως, αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε χαρούμενα και λειτουργικά άτομα. Η βελτίωση, με τα μέσα που ταιριάζουν στον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά, μπορεί να είναι πέρα των προσδοκιών.

----------


## stavros12

> μαιρη, δυστηχως δεν υπαρχει υπαρχει θεραπεια για αυτο, οσοι εχουμε ΑΠΠ πρεπει να το αντεξουμε μεχρι να φυγει απο μονο του, ειναι απλα μια αμυνα στον εγκεφαλο. εχω χωθει βαθια σε ερευνες και πολλοι λενε οτι μπορει να υπαρχει μια διαταραχη στις ορμονες. ωστοσο καποιοι εχουν κανει βιντεο στο youtube και λενε να τρεξουμε να κανουμε εξετασεις.


Φιλε το ξεπερασες τωρα;
Επειδη περνω και εγω την ιδια ακριβως περιπτωση με εσενα

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα... Και εγώ το έχω από 13 χρόνων τν αποπροσωποίηση.. Δεν ηεξρα ποτέ τι ήταν.. Προσπαθούσα να ζήσω με αυτό τόσα χρόνια.. Προσπαθούσα να το αντιμετωπίσω.. Άλλες φορές με νικούσε κ άλλες το μιλούσα όπως όταν πήγα στν Πάτρα κ σπούδασα αυτό εξαφανίστηκε.. Μονο όταν γύρναγα στο χωριό μ με ξαναέπιανε..τωρα εδώ κ ένα μήνα είμαι σε αγωγή για αγχώδης διαταραχή.. Εδώ 3 βδομάδες με έντονη αποπροσωποίηση... Δεν υποχωρει με ττπ.. Δν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Δν βγαίνω έξω γτ το θέμα μ είναι το έξω με πιάνει έντονη αποπροσωποιηση έξω και όχι μέσα στο σπτιι πχ.. Δν ξέρω τι να κάνω.. Παλεύω με αυτό 17 χρόνια.. Δν θα φύγει ποτέ μάλλον... Αν μπορείτε πείτε μ πως νιώθεις κ εσύ, να πάρω λίγο κουράγιο

----------


## peter84

εγώ είχα περάσει ήπιες φασεις ΑΠΠ μετά την αποφοίτηση (λήξη περιόδου έντονου στρες) μετα την οποία δεν είχα προσδιορίσει τι θα κανω κ εκεί ενεργοποιήθηκε αυτό, και μετα τη στρατιωτική θητεία, εξαφανίστηκε μέτα μόνο του λόγω πολύ θετικών βιωμάτων , ζωής κ εμπειριων. Από το 2015 όμως άρχισε να συσσωρεύεται κ πάλι πολύ στρεσογόνα περίοδος με πολύ πίεση και μετα από μια θεραπεία ρεικι π χαλάρωσα μετά από πολύ καιρό ψυχολογικής εξάντλησης έπαθα κρίση πανικού κ μετα εχω μείνει με αυτό π απλα νιώθω οτι μιλάω κ σκέφτομαι , στο καθρέπτη με αγχώνει να κοιτάχτω γιατί δεν λαμβάνω καμμία ανάδραση είναι σαν να βλέπω κάδρο δεν νιώθεις συγκροτημένος, στη δουλειά κ στη σχολή νιώθω οτι εχω αποβλακωθεί , σε παρέες κανω ξύλινα χαμόγελα γιατί δεν αισθάνομαι τίποτα . Με έχει αγχώσει πολύ , έκανα μεγάλο αγώνα κ δεν το περίμενα να πάθω σοκ πάλι κ να δώσω κ άλλο αγώνα . Με αγαπημένα πρόσωπα δεν νιώθεις αυτην ενέργεια οταν ήσουν μαζί τους υποκρίνεσαι οτι χαίρεσαι . Ας ελπίσουμε να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## peter84

> Αν ρωτατε εμενα τα κλασικα συμπτωματα της αποπροσωποποιησης-αποπραγματοποιησης. Νιωθω οτι δεν υπαρχω,δεν εχω συναισθηματα,ο εαυτος μου στον καθρεφτη αγνωστος,ολα ψευτικα σαν σε ονειρο και απομακρα χωρις να μπορεις να τα νιωσεις και πολλα αλλα επι 20 χρονια ασταματητα για αυτο δεν το φοβαμαι πια απλα θα το συντριψω αυτη την φορα για παντα.



πως νιώθεις τώρα ; 5 χρονια μετά ;

----------

